# Green Frothy Vomit



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello,

I was heading out to work today at about 9:30am and saw my hedgehog walking around (she's usually sleeping at this time).
Then I saw her heaving and then green frothy vomit came out. After heaving, it seemed like she regurgitated something and then started chewing on it like it was saved up kibbles or something.

She was born April 8, 2012. Had her since 6 weeks old. 

Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Vomit is not normal. Keep an eye on her if it happens again take her to the vet. It sort of sounds like maybe she ate to fast or choked or something so if it's that then she shouldn't vomit again and should be ok. If it's an illness of some sort you will see other signs like she will vomit again or her poop will be funny or she won't be eating as much. I hope that she is ok.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Green and frothy is not good. At the same time, green is so distinctive that it kind of helps to figure out what caused it. Did your hedgie eat anything green lately? Any chance she annointed with something green and it turned out to taste very badly? Has your hedgie had green poops lately? Any chance she ate a green poop and discovered that it was not a very good idea after all?

Keep an eye on her and watch for other signs of problems, like hedgielover said. Check the condition of the poops, check her appetite, changes in behaviour, blood in poop/pee/vomit. And if you are ever in doubt, then a vet visit would be a good idea. Better safe than sorry! Good luck!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs have green bile so whenever they vomit up bile, it will be green. 

From your description, I wonder if she had a kibble caught in her mouth and vomited from trying to get it out. I've had that happen here. If she continues to vomit, then a vet visit will be needed.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

That's good to know about the green bile, Nancy!

Poggles gets kibble stuck in his mouth a lot. Sometimes I push the kibble out of the stuck spot for him if I happen to be there. I think that's when he started to realize I was friendly. Nowadays, if he gets kibble stuck I feel like he asks me to help him because he will stare at me and hold still while I fix it for him. Funny guy... 

I occasionally wonder if that might be dangerous for him or cause cavities to have food frequently jammed in side/back corner of his mouth. Is there a way to prevent it?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

MurE said:


> Is there a way to prevent it?


Crush/grind the kibble into smaller pieces.


----------



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies! 

She stopped vomitting. However, she hasn't been touching her kibbles... maybe you are right about her having kibbles stuck in her mouth and now she's afraid of it? I thought that she may be sick but she will still chow down on crickets. Maybe she's turning into pure insectivore lol. 

I will try crushing the kibbles into smaller bits. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Crushing the kibbles worked! 
She's not vomiting anymore and is eating regularly again... yay! 

Thanks again for all your responses. You are all awesome!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome! Yay!


----------

